# Berry College WMA



## Angelsnake76 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ok so this is my second year going and last year I didnt see one deer from the few spots I went to.  I have done some checking with onxmaps and other maps and I have decided to check out a few new places.  Does anyone have a good idea where to maybe hunt or just some suggestions?  I know there are a few threads with this but they are old that ive seen


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Nov 1, 2016)

I went on campus Sunday and rode bikes with my wife. We saw very few deer and NO bucks. The most deer we saw were fawns that looked like they just lost their spots. They were all under oak trees eating acorns. So I would say find food and water.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Nov 3, 2016)

any updates on the # of kills


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Nov 3, 2016)

There was 27 this morning when I signed in. I only heard three shots this morning.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Nov 3, 2016)

what's the numbers look like at the end of day #2


----------



## Angelsnake76 (Nov 3, 2016)

48 that I saw


----------

